# AbsoluTTe 34



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Is very nearly ready so if you have moved now is the time to let us know and if your membership has lapsed, well you're going to want to renew for this issue .


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it!

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Now come on Nick, the sponsors have seen a preview of the new mag......how about showing us the front cover?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

In all honestly Gaz we can't show you yet. We had about 4 or 5 different options for the cover and we've only just decided, but that means its not actually finished yet.

I'm sure we can throw up some teasers soon tho


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> In all honestly Gaz we can't show you yet. We had about 4 or 5 different options for the cover and we've only just decided, but that means its not actually finished yet.
> 
> I'm sure we can throw up some teasers soon tho


Now that is pure teasing lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hi Nick,
Will the mag be available to buy at Stanford Hall?


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

dont forget dave no dogs allowed at stanford you can take cats but not dogs


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

bigbison said:


> dont forget dave no dogs allowed at stanford you can take cats but not dogs


OMG you need to stop the meds Paul. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK been a couple of weeks now!!!! where's these teasers you promised


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Small snippet from the front cover then


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Small snippet from the front cover then


hmmmm so that is either top or bottom right i assume? and you said a couple of teasers not snippets


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Top left to be exact :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Top left to be exact :-*


ok......what about one of the ones that got rejected? its a reject so the real one can only be better yeah? so in theory showing a reject cannot be a tease or a snippet bud? :roll:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the new look mag


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lick Lick :wink:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jamman said:


> Lick Lick :wink:


Yawn your boring me now zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paulc1 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Lick Lick :wink:
> ...


Don't bite :lol:

slurp slurp :wink:


----------

